# Another Top Pro changes Brands



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Keith Trail to PSE, WOW!! and Good Luck with the change


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow is right. I just got thru listening to the Bowjunky podcast. Should work great for both PSE and the Trails. Congrats.


----------



## buckaloo (Jul 27, 2020)

No kidding.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

How about Jimmy Lutz going to Darton! Should be a good move for Darton & JImmy.


----------



## MWP330 (Dec 17, 2020)

Be interesting to see what Darton does now it's owned by Black Eagle.


----------

